
Morally Wrong iPhone App Pricing? - madmotive
http://www.iphoneography.com/journal/2009/2/18/are-some-app-developers-taking-the.html
======
jacquesm
Iphone applications are a 'marketable commodity', as such if they are priced
'wrong' there is room for a competitor with a product priced 'right'. This
should take care of itself.

The fact that people are willing to pay for these trivial bits of software is
telling, how much they are willing to pay for it is less important. I hope
that soon there will be a way to put foss on the iphone without all these
hacks and then we can put this all behind us.

But then again, there is a market for snazzy cell phone covers too...

~~~
wmf
_if they are priced 'wrong' there is room for a competitor with a product
priced 'right'._

No, because Apple has designed in a bias towards cheaper apps in the App
Store.

